# Toshiba satellite s1900-803 charger/power source...



## boskysquelch (Oct 17, 2005)

...anyone got one I could borrow for a couple of days or know of a place to purchase one from in a hurry i.e today...cheapish?<<<<in downtown Brizzzle??!! or online in a Brizzle fashion....mmmkay?  


*mine's still holidaying happilly in Cornwall whilst the unit it supposed to be powering is slumming it in Tottordown_ish...>>>or should that be  +


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 17, 2005)

well?


noone in this Forum ever goes to a puta shop?

give up some of your local knowledge.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 17, 2005)

Global batteries (.co.uk) do them, for a hell of a lot less than Toshiba as well.  Fast delivery too but you won't get it today.


----------



## on_the_fly (Oct 17, 2005)

Tried MAPLINS ? Gloucester Road ?


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 17, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Tried MAPLINS ? Gloucester Road ?



...darn would've...but nipped down to Personic in Bedminster , got a Universal type one which apears to be workin'...then took a tour of Broadmeads after that...what fun I have! Cheers!


----------



## madzone (Oct 17, 2005)

I would love to help if I had the vaguest clue as to what you were on about 

p.s how many muffins were there?


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 17, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I would love to help if I had the vaguest clue as to what you were on about
> 
> p.s how many muffins were there?



No surprise there then,,,of the chocolate variety?...two!...very very very small one's in my experience of muffins...  ,,,tell Them They still owe meh!  


Does Thistle miss me??!


----------



## madzone (Oct 18, 2005)

She told me that no-one has made her udders tingle the way you did


----------

